# settling fondant



## amatuer andma (Nov 6, 2006)

On a couple of occassions (particularly since summer has arrived) I have had a problem with the rolled fondant on larger cakes settling slightly in transport. The vehicle is air-condidtioned and "pre-cooled" prior to transport, but sometimes the bottom of the cake has a small "love handle" look at the base. The cakes are refrigerated overnight prior to adding the fondant. What is causing this? Is my fondant rolled out too thin? Is the crumb coat too thick? Should the cake be room temperature insted of chilled? Is there something else going on? Thanks for input.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How thick is your RF?
Are you storing the cake in a box wrapped plastic wrap for cooling and transport? 
Moisture getting to you product will cause sagging as will heat, overly thick fondant and wet cake interior (runny watery BC). 

Tell me what your are doing and we can work through it!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't say the fondant is settling......the *cake* is.

When you split and fill your cakes, do you have a soft filling that will settle as it warms up? When I split and fill my cakes, I make sure to press down firmly on the cake so I know it won't settle any more at *any* temperature.

Your cakes aren't mousse cakes where there is a thick layer of mousse, are they?

There is a possibility that the fondant is so thick that it might weigh the cake down somewhat, but I sort of doubt this is the case.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

On that subject, do you rim the cake with butter cream and then fill the center, coat and chill until firm before enrobing? 

this could help too. having the butter cream dam to hold up the outside edge of the cake is important.


----------



## qos (Jun 26, 2008)

go to www dot sugaredproductions dot com

Sharon has a terrific DVD that can help with these problems. 

I have had the same problem. I crumb coat the cake now on Thursday and put the full coat on Friday and then the fondant. Everyone tells me that letting it set 18 hours or so before covering helps the cake to settle.


----------

